
Idb.filesystem.js - HTML5 Filesystem API polyfill that runs on IndexedDB - tbassetto
http://ericbidelman.tumblr.com/post/21649963613/idb-filesystem-js-bringing-the-html5-filesystem-api
======
rektide
REALLY nice polyfill!

The Filesystem API is really good for DIY'ing cache, particularly useful when
you have dynamic assets that you don't want to list out one by one in an
Application Cache's manifest file.

The problem is covered really well by the presentation Douchebag: AppCache, by
Jake Archibald. <http://lanyrd.com/2012/jsconf-us/sqxcz/>

Using IndexedDB to fill the Filesystem API makes loads of sense! It'd be great
if cached JSON data were usable as IndexedDB data too, more than an opaque
blob: you could fetch data via FS api, but run most of your UI off the
IndexedDB side. This is getting a little fantastical, but happy hacking to
anyone venturing out that way!

------
franze
cool work, was waiting for something like that,

but

arn't polyfills supposed to be short (copy/pasteable) code pieces? (well, i
think i overheard it during lea verous polyfill presentation (jsonf.eu 2011)
<http://lea.verou.me/polyfilling-the-gaps/#cover>)

800 lines of code sound like a full-blown lib to me (nothing wrong with a
that)

